# Hummel Trumpet Concerto Sheet Music



## WesleyKnust (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello, all. I am an undergraduate music major who plays trumpet, and my instructor wants me to play the first movement of the Hummel trumpet concerto for my jury this semester. Does anyone know if there is a "best" or "definitive" version of the sheet music?


----------

